# FS: Dimension XPS Gen4 3.6GHz RADEON X850 XT PE + MORE



## 034Runner (Jan 28, 2005)

*FS: Dimension XPS Gen4 3.6GHz RADEON X850 XT PE **$200 Price DROP***

For sale

The Ultimate Gaming System

FS: Dimension XPS Gen4 3.6GHz RADEON X850 XT PE + MORE

BRAND NEW SEALED IN BOX

P4 Processor 560 with HT Technology (3.60GHz, 800 FSB)

Memory
2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz (2x1GB)

Keyboard
Dell Quietkey® Keyboard

Monitors
None

Video Card
256MB PCI Express™ x16 (DVI/VGA/TV-out) ATI Radeon™ X850 XT PE

Hard Drive
160GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/ Native Command Queuing

2nd Hard Drive
160GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/ Native Command Queuing

Floppy Drive
3.5 in Floppy Drive

Operating System
Microsoft® Windows® XP Media Center 2005 Edition

Mouse
Dell 2-button scroll mouse

Network Interface
Integrated Gigabit Ethernet

Modem
None

CD or DVD Drive
Dual Drives: 48x CD-RW Drive + 16x DVD+/-RW w/dbl layer write

Sound Cards
Sound Blaster Audigy™ 2 ZS (D) Card w/Dolby 5.1, IEEE 1394 capability

Speakers
None

Limited Warranty, Services and Support Options
4Yr Ltd Warr, 4Yr At-Home plus nights and weekends

Internet Access Services
6 Months of America Online Membership Included

Software
Adobe Acrobat 6.0
WordPerfect Powerful Word Processing
Dell Jukebox - Easy to Use Music Software and CD Burning Software
Paint Shop Pro Studio trial
Photo Album Starter Edition

Well worth over $3900, best price from Dell right now is over $3200. Selling it for $2399. Contact me at four.runner@gmail.com if interested.

Thanks


----------



## tomprice43 (Jan 28, 2005)

impressive system, but it a little overpriced, id say about £2200


----------



## 034Runner (Jan 28, 2005)

tomprice43 said:
			
		

> impressive system, but it a little overpriced, id say about £2200



I'm actually selling it in USD as I live in the United States.  Your 2200 pounds is correct for the price at Dell.  I'm selling it at roughly 1400 pounds.  

It's a very good deal and never opened.  You can't beat this.


----------



## tomprice43 (Jan 29, 2005)

so sorry my mistake, thats a good price, i may be interested, ill get back to you on that.


----------



## 034Runner (Jan 31, 2005)

tomprice43 said:
			
		

> so sorry my mistake, thats a good price, i may be interested, ill get back to you on that.



No problem...contact me anytime.


----------



## 034Runner (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm dropping the price to $2499


----------



## pc club guy (Feb 2, 2005)

why are you selling it? It's so good.


----------



## 034Runner (Feb 2, 2005)

No need for it.  I used to be an avid online gamer in the Unreal series but really don't get a chance to go online much any more.  Sucks...I miss it.


----------



## 034Runner (Feb 2, 2005)

I plan to have pics up tomorrow when I confiscate my digicam back from the person who has it.  Hoping it helps build the trust of me.


----------



## pc club guy (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll be waiting for them, I would really like to have a computer like that but i would also like to have the familiarity when i build my own, so im sorry to say im not interested, (i hate my self for this, being a computer which i would really enjoy, but i think building my own now will help me purchase and buy new one in the future) Thanks for the offer 034Runner---i must say it sure does look great


----------



## 034Runner (Feb 2, 2005)

pc club guy said:
			
		

> I'll be waiting for them, I would really like to have a computer like that but i would also like to have the familiarity when i build my own, so im sorry to say im not interested, (i hate my self for this, being a computer which i would really enjoy, but i think building my own now will help me purchase and buy new one in the future) Thanks for the offer 034Runner---i must say it sure does look great



Awww, you were my golden goose PC   

That's cool.  I completely understand.  If you have a change of heart, you know how to reach me.  

Good luck with your build


----------



## 034Runner (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's the Pic

Dell XPS Gen4


----------



## Kboy (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like a really good deal, I'd buy it, but $$$ is tight!


----------



## 034Runner (Feb 3, 2005)

I got the service tag number handy also if somebody needs to verify the warranty etc.


----------



## 034Runner (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm going to throw in a 19" M991 monitor, 2 years old...like new

For Free

M991 Monitor


----------



## 034Runner (Feb 7, 2005)

Bump for final price drop....only $2399 now.


----------

